# موضوع مهم للمناقشة



## maged18 (28 أكتوبر 2017)

*هل المراة لما تشتغل وتساعد مع جوزها هل بكده يكون الزوج مش شايل مسؤلية ولا يكونوا الاتنين اللي بيقوا واحد بيشاركوا بعض لان للاسف بلاقي زوجات اول ما يجي الطفل الاول ياريت يكون هتمامهم بالتربية فالاول والاخر انما في الفسح والفيس والواتس انتم شايفين ايه عاوز رايكم
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 سبتمبر 2018)

مين دى اللى بتتفسح هو احنا بنشوف الشارع غير من البلكونه اتكلم عن اى ست اللا المصريه 
وبعدين الست اللى توفق بين بينها وشغلها يبقى برافوا عليها بجد


----------



## maged18 (13 أكتوبر 2019)

+ماريا+ قال:


> مين دى اللى بتتفسح هو احنا بنشوف الشارع غير من البلكونه اتكلم عن اى ست اللا المصريه
> وبعدين الست اللى توفق بين بينها وشغلها يبقى برافوا عليها بجد



*اوك بس انا بتكلم عن ان فيه ستات بتحس انها كبرت بدري عن اوانها بتحب انها تخرج وتتفسح زي اخواتها البنات معندهومش مسئولية صحيح الزمن بيتغير بس تعالي كده نرجع لوراء هتلاقي ان ستات زمان ستات بيت بصحيح اهم شى عندها بيتها وجوزها وعيالها الخروج تكون مع الاولاد وزوجها مهما لو هما متعبين لكن بتكون الخروجات اللي زي دي بتكون ليها متعتها لكن انا اعرف ستات تحب تروح هنا وهنا وهنا مع بنات عازبات *


----------

